# First campervan about to be collected...



## milton (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello Wild Campers
We are due to collect our first van this week, a converted Vauxhall panel van.  After years of tents and an old caravan this should be luxury, even if it hasn't got all the possible refinements (yet!)
We are looking forward to camping without paying for facilities on sites that we will not use, such as nightclubs, playgrounds (kids now in their 20's and wouldn't want to come with us), and not having to park next to the 'family from hell' which seemed to be a feature of many sites.

I'm sure we will be calling on your experience for finding suitable spots, in the UK and eventually Europe we hope.  

Cheers
Milton's Crew


----------



## Tbear (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi miltons Crew

Wellcome to the site.

I did the same thing as you for the same reasons two years ago and it is one of the best things I ever did.

Richard


----------



## milton (Jan 4, 2011)

Great, I can see there must be like-minded people here! I have wanted a camper van since childhood.  I am told my parents had one but I don't remember it - that must have been a very early model - so maybe it is in the blood.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi miltons Crew and welcome to the site, hope you enjoy, if you become a member you can have access to all the POI listed for wild camping - the site is well worth the few pennies it costs to join.

Travel safe


----------



## milton (Jan 25, 2011)

I have just joined - seemed like a good idea to make use of all the knowledge that appears to be stored on this site.

Miltons Crew


----------

